# Fundal Placenta



## Bun87

Evening ladies  

We had our 20 week scan today, everything looks perfect and we didn't cave and managed to stay team yellow! 

In my notes it has that my placenta is Fundal. I've done some googling and now known this means it's at the top of of my uterus. I also read that this position can make it difficult to feel baby's movement.. However, I've been feeling movement since 16 weeks and this evening baby is having a party in there and I've felt lots of kicks (love it!) just wondering if anyone else has a Fundal placenta and if they have any more info about what it means?! 

Thanks 
Gem x


----------



## drsquid

anterior is when you usually have more trouble feeling the baby. but i think that varies so much anyway. but fundal just means it is at the top, and not anterior or posterior. hey, cant get further from the cervix than that, so =)


----------



## MindUtopia

I've never heard of a fundal placenta, but if it does just mean high, then that's a good thing. You want a high placenta so it doesn't block the cervix during birth (which is a serious complication and requires a c-section). I actually have a low anterior placenta, meaning it's on the front side and low but not actually blocking the cervix. I need to have a scan at 36 weeks to confirm it's moved up and out of the way (this happens when the uterus grows in late pregnancy). But having a high placenta is a great thing. It means it's in the right place for birth, so nothing to worry about. If you mean it's anterior though, then yes, some people have more trouble feeling movement then. But I have an anterior placenta and have felt movement since 14 weeks, so it's not the case for everyone. It just depends on how your baby lies and exactly where your placenta is located.


----------



## CandyApple19

Mines not Fundal but i was VERY shocked to read on my notes that my placenta is Anterior (both my boys' were posterior) because ive felt movement properly from 14+6 and externally since 17weeks.

never heard of a fundal placenta?


----------



## drsquid

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fundus_(uterus) uterus anatomy =)


----------



## Bun87

It is definitely fundal - I was expecting anterior or posterior because they were the only terms I had heard of so far! Sounds like fundal is fine then, thanks ladies :) x


----------



## Gertie beetle

Mines fundal posterior! And apparently 'beautiful' 
I've been feeling the odd movement for the past 2 weeks. Although last night bub managed to wake me up due to an almighty kick.


----------



## EmyDra

I have my 3rd fundal placenta, the tech told me it's the best position for anyone finding this thread.


----------

